# pumilio throat lines



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

I know people have talked about this subject before but I was wondering if it is for sure only males that get these lines. I know there have been past threads on it but no one seemed to know for sure. Anyway I have a male for sure and caught some pics of this throat lines the other day and thought I would share. 

Enjoy


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

That's interesting to see. The lines are very clear so if you can determine the sex by the throat it would be great!

Since I think I have 0.2 black jeans I will take a look at their throats!

Thanks for the pic

Grtz


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

strange i was wondering the same thing about one of my man creeks that has a very defined line but perpendicular to those in your pics. the others do not seem to share this. it would be interesting to find some more concrete data. 

james


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone else have some pics or info on this ? Everyone check your male pums out and see if its valid lol 


Kevin


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The lines, as pictured, are how I ended up sexing Aguacate (Darklands) frogs in the field. For the lighter bellies, they'll develop dark grayish patches, but for darker bellies (i.e. blue), you have to go by lines.


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

so are the lines for sure only males? and is it only with pumilio? or thumbnails? or does it work for Dendrobates as well ? 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It appeared, to me, that the males had those lines whereas females did not. As they allow for contraction of the vocal sac, I would guess that it's uniform throughout species. It probably also depends on extension of the vocal sac (some are big, like pumilio, and others are relatively small, like imitators).


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Not all male pumilio have the lines , but all of mine that have the lines are males . Some males just have the discoloration from calling . Young frogs might have neither though . I haven't seen a female of mine that have the lines .

male .








female .








Both of these are males one has lines one dosent .








two males with no lines but some discoloration from calling .
















male








male








male








male








female 









I haven't got many good pics of my thumbs to tell if they have lines or not .


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

As Mark stated the lines can be found on both males and female so trying to sex them based on vocal lines or marks is not the way to go. Trying to sex most frogs consists of basically two methods (These have worked for me very well even though others might have different techniques ). 

1 place the frogs in a dark container for aprox 6 hours, has to be pitch black. Move the frog to its tank and start a heavy 5 min misting..... normally if it is of calling age the male will start to sing. 

2 Place a known male in with frog X, mist a bit and wait to see reactions with one another, usually by looking at their behavior towards one another you can determine the sex of the X frog within a couple of minutes.... sometimes a bit longer . 

If a male also calls and you can catch a view of him from the side or underbelly you can see both the sac pop out or as Mark commented " the discoloration " 

Damian


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

froglet said:


> As Mark stated the lines can be found on both males and female so trying to sex them based on vocal lines or marks is not the way to go. Trying to sex most frogs consists of basically two methods (These have worked for me very well even though others might have different techniques ).


Actually, he said not all males have them, but he's not seen females with them. I haven't ever seen a female with the longitudinal lines indicative of a throat sac. I do wonder, though, on those pictures of males without lines (the pair in particular) is if the one without lines is a submissive/young male. The other ones do have indentations where the lines would be, but lines have not completely developed.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

froglet said:


> As Mark stated the lines can be found on both males and female so trying to sex them based on vocal lines or marks is not the way to go. Trying to sex most frogs consists of basically two methods (These have worked for me very well even though others might have different techniques ).
> 
> 1 place the frogs in a dark container for aprox 6 hours, has to be pitch black. Move the frog to its tank and start a heavy 5 min misting..... normally if it is of calling age the male will start to sing.
> 
> ...


Method one is very interesting. I would have never tried that.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

> I do wonder, though, on those pictures of males without lines (the pair in particular) is if the one without lines is a submissive/young male. The other ones do have indentations where the lines would be, but lines have not completely developed.


 They both were Cayo de agua from the SNDF imports so I don't know how old they were . And I cannot remember whether one was dominant or submissive when they were together . I just remember both calling , but didn't see any fighting . They both call all the time now that they are each paired with a single female . Although the pair with the male with the lines is the only one to succesfully raise froglets so far .
And the one male colon without the lines , if it was going to have them they would have devoloped by now because he almost never shuts up , he is calling all the time and I think is my loudest frog . And almost the same with the solarte .


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm very interesting lol Nice pics by the way. Anymore people with pics and experiences? the more the better


----------

